# Are there any more Women MH drivers out there?



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

It would be lovely to chat to other Women drivers as I seem to be a minority :0(

I had wanted a motorhome for as long as I can remember and we bought our first in April last year, a Ford Kentucky Camp Estro 4 on a 2008 plate. 
My intention was to be able to just get in and go off with our 4 children after school, weekends, school holidays etc so to me it was essential that I could drive it.
We absolutely loved it and used it at every opportunity. We drove to the Costa Blanca last year at the end of July/August on a 3 week trip to visit my parents who have a place in a mountain village called Benidoleig. We shared the driving but I probably did more of it as I prefer to drive than be a passenger. We did narrow, mountain top roads with cliffs overhanging on one side and a sheer drop the other. A bit hair raising!
However, we did not see one other woman driver out of the hundreds of Motorhomes that we passed on our travels. Why?

This year we were fortunate enough to upgrade to an Argos Burstner 747-2 on a 58 plate, my dream motorhome. We have only had it 4 weeks but I drive it at least twice a week. At nearly 30ft long it is one of the larger models that we've spotted on our travels, but it's so easy and comfortable to drive. 
We live in Essex but this motorhome was located in Totnes in Devon, several hours away! However, this wasn't going to stop me. I booked a train ticket to Devon and one for my parents who fancied the trip down with me and were in the Country at the time. We did the deal and I had a wonderful and very proud drive back in my new Burstner. My partner didn't even set eyes on it until the next day and didn't get to drive it for a further 2 weeks after that.
He loves the fact that I will just pack it up and take the children off at every opportunity without fear of driving it. We both have our own businesses and work can be very stressful so this is our escape and a chance to spend quality time with our 4 children (11, 9, 6 & 4yrs, I am 43yrs )

I would love to hear from any other Women drivers on here who really enjoy driving their motorhome and the freedom it gives them. I'd also be interested to know if you have children and about any good sites you have been to that have been good for the children and those that you would avoid!

I recently took the children to Clippesby Hall in Norfolk because it came up as a good campsite to visit Bewilderwood from. I can highly recommend it. Beautiful setting, play equipment, pool, lovely staff and only 20 mins from Bewilderwood in Wroxham

Lucy
www.snunkie.co.uk


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Snunkie said:


> It would be lovely to chat to other Women drivers as I seem to be a minority :0(
> 
> Lucy
> www.snunkie.co.uk


A minority, yes but there are more on here than you think.

There are many women drivers in France.
On aires we frequently see vans pull up next to us and the man gets out to see the woman driver back into a space.

From my observation there would seem to be a higher proportion of women motorhome drivers in France than the UK.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I often drive alone in mine - or bring friends, my mum or my brother and his kids. And I do all the driving myself. Even my HGV driving brother had to sit in the back!


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Gillian

It's good to know there are others out there. We're off to France for a few weeks this year so hopefully I'll bump into a few


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I took my friends out in it last week, pulled up at Burnham on Crouch Marina and made them dinner


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

My wife used our motorhome back in the 70's to take the children out in for picnics etc.while I was at work.She has driven all of our motorhomes through the years, large and medium, never had a small :wink: :winkne. however she will not drive it abroad as she worries a silly mistake will spoil our holiday, well this means that all the silly mistakes are mine. :lol: :lol: yes there have been a few.
She has driven just about any size car and van available over the years,Rhd & Lhd, but now restricted to 3500kg max. could not manage without her.

cabby


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Welcome to my world! Motorhomes were my dream and we have had this one just over three years Drew has never driven it he doesn't fancy it and I say "keep death off the road" lol!

He can do all man jobs instead!

Greenie


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey Cabby, sounds like you have a great wife and even more so you appreciate her  :wink:


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

I do most of the driving in our MH here and in France - in fact I think its easier in France!

My other half enjoys being chauffeured around and of course....I'm the better driver!!!


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

OwnedbyCollies said:


> I do most of the driving in our MH here and in France - in fact I think its easier in France!
> 
> My other half enjoys being chauffeured around and of course....I'm the better driver!!!


I'm guessing you have a LH drive? Did consider driving to Spain with the children but so difficult to see out of turnings in a RH drive


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Like you i always dreamed of having a motorhome, had a home build 'coachbuilt', then 2 elevating roof models, all bedfords then a romahome which i had for 7+ years. Took a few years to convert john after i met him.
We bought the Escape just before we retired, I do about 75% of the driving, I enjoy it, John can look at the scenery and doesn't have to worry about that extra glass of wine the next morning, also I am a very poor passenger  
Go off on my own, with friends or the grandchildren.
Know there is another thread on this subject somewhere but haven't been able to find it.

Sue


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I do all the driving of our MH now, as Pat lost his C1 licence on medical grounds last year. I've also started towing a car now, but we only travel in UK.
Lesley


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I do the driving, the nice lady in the box on the dash does the navigating, and Sandra does everything else even the crap is not off limits for her..

Anything else wont work as my nerves would never take her driving the van.. Toooo rrriskkyy.. :roll: 8O 8O 8O 

ray.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

I share the driving with BB, my husband. He thinks he's the better driver, so he takes the lion's share;-)
I have always driven in Europe, Motorhomes pose no real problems.
We take turns with the crap - mainly due to BB's difficulties, he much prefers a camp site with showers & loos - but if we share 'in house' facilities, he has to take his share...... and why not?? Go girls go!


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I always empty the loo!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Women drivers*

I kept reading the Brownhills' ads in the Preston press and eventually decided to buy a LHD Hymer low profile. It felt so right and I've never looked back. I took the precaution of doing the Caravan Club motorhome driving course - money well spent - and guess what all the participants were women! In 2010 did 4 months around W.Europe on my own - had the most wonderful time, everyone was so friendly and I felt so safe. Only saw one woman on her own, well not really alone, she had her 2 kids with her and she was from SAfrica so a common interest there!

Caused a few raised eyebrows when changing tail light bulb in Holland - and there's only me to do the chores so I've made sure I know how to do everything. Luckily I'm (still) blonde and as a last resort....

We may not be in huge numbers... but we're out there!!!!

All the best and safe driving. :lol:


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I no longer feel alone!


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

When John was working in Italy for 2 years and I was UK based we shared 'custody' of the van - 6 months each. Most irritating thing was the number of people who commented 'fancy a woman managing a big thing like that' :roll: our van is only 7m long but being an A class it looks big. Best bit is on narrow roads - when they see an A class coming they pull right over then when they see it is a woman driver they just about put themselves in the ditch :lol: 
If we are both together John does most of the driving but only because he is a terrible passenger

Chris


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lady p will drive my Scudo but has never sat in the drivers seat of the mh.
It is insured in her name with me as second driver . Saves £100 on premiums
Dave p


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Snunkie

I do all the driving too, (hubby gave up his licence about 10 years ago as he is epileptic) having wanting a MH for years, kept putting it off as not sure I could feel confident driving a vehicle larger than a car, but bearing in mind hubby and I were involved in a serious accident in 2006 with a drunk driver my determination to get back in a car took over, and wanted to go one further so in 2009 bought a small MH- Autosleeper Symbol - and what a dream it was to drive, lovely views, we travelled to Luxemburg in 2010. I loved the Symbol but it was very draughty so a year later we traded her in (lost loads of cash) and bought the Executive - much more roomy- last year I drove to Norway. We were away a month and had a fantastic time. We both retired at the end of march, so had 6 weeks touring Scotland. Now we are are away 3/4 nights every week. I can't wait to be off and the dogs love it too. Off to France for a few weeks in September.

The only problem I have had so far and it was a bit embarassing. Boarding the ferry from Norway back to Denmark I had to reverse up the ramp onto the ferry, and the steward was guiding me back, his English was pretty good but he didn't know his left from his right and he steered me towards a concrete post!! so I got out and he reversed the van on!!! women drivers!! There was another van - german male driver- and he had a problem getting his van on too so I didn't feel quite so bad then.

I would to have loved to have had a MH when my 3 were little, children seem to have such fun. Have to think about getting a bigger one for the grandchildren!!

Patty


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

We take our car on the back of the van to Europe and Sandra quite happily drives over there, but she will not entertain the motorhome, as one time she drove it it got a wag on as she over steered it and it fazed her, I said let go of the wheel put one finger on the steering wheel and it went straight as a die to prove it wasn't the van..

OK I can see I was being set up,. now she just sits back let's me do all the driving while her head looks like it is falling off as she snores away anytime she feels like a snooze, while I have to use matchsticks :roll: ..

She's not daft.

ray.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

MrWez does a fair amount of driving, if we're going away for the weekend she'll quite often go on ahead in the MH and get set up ahead of me/our daughter/our dog after we've finished work/school/some heavy duty snoozing (in the case of the dog).

She hasn't driven on the continent but thinking about it I don't recall her driving a car in the continent either.

She is a very good navigator and empties the loo too!

And she is, as she says herself "only little"!  

MrWez


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Welcome Lucy

Glad to hear that you are loving your MH. We don't have kids so can't recommend many sites...though we stayed at Roundhill (New Forest) with my god daughter on the May BH - and she absolutely loved it.

I love driving the MH by myself, on the open roads...in fact I might speed a bit  So, feel less comfortable when the better half is in the MH - all male passengers make me feel self-conscious about my driving and thus I tend to drive worse!

We take it in turns driving on long journeys - I navigate when it is important (eg arriving/departing major points). I drive when the better half is feeling tired. Part of the problem is that his long legs don't fit comfortably in the passenger well...in fact this was a major problem when choosing a MH because so many had a bulkhead directly behind the driver's seat.

We met one lovely (older) lady who was travelling solo, in Austria. It gave me great comfort to know that this is a hobby that I will be able to indulge in for many years.

Simone


----------



## Wizbangs (May 8, 2012)

I do all the driving in our MH and the car. Hubby tends to get in a dream world of his own and stops at green traffic lights. Not good. Plus he couldn't navigate his way to the toilet. Reading this thread makes me yearn just to take off on my own for a few days. He would sulk for England if I did though, and life wouldn't be worth living for weeks, maybe months. So I can only dream. Ssshhhhh.  :lol:


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Lyn has always driven everything that we have owned. If I had even thought to suggest that she couldn't would have resulted in violence (on me lol)

I must admit though over that last couple of years we have started to argue about who drives home in the evening as neither of us want to!!

Eddie


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I have had to drive our van as my husband is off the road with health problems at the moment. I love driving it and will be very sorry if and when he is allowed to drive again and I will be relegated to navigator again (he cant find his way out of a wet paper bag)


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have tried to get Basia to drive the Arto. She has been a Driving Instructor. So far she has refused.

It does not help that it is RHD and we live in Europe.

The downside is; she has to sit on the left when I and an opposite- direction truck pass on a narrow road without reducing speed - we both can see the height of our wing mirrors! It helps that I drove 7.5 tonners and the Arto is a fraction narrower.

Maybe relevant(not), but for any 'other halves' (whatever gender) driving in Europe with RHD (or vice versa); in a MH one is relying on wing mirrors so on M/Ways and Dual Carriageways there is little difference between RHD/LHD. On single carriageway the only problem is overtaking. If it is a truck, I do not want to overtake; if a tractor, he is probably only going 2km. 

If you want to go fast buy a Ferrari - bit more expensive - and not so comfortable to sleep in!

Geoff


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm widowed and have had motorhomes for 6 or 7 years. I don't have any problems driving my van and have been up to John o'Groats and round the top of Scotland a few times. Now that my children are older teenagers they won't come with me any more.  I haven't been across the channel yet but in a year's time, once my daughter's off my hands .....

I've met quite a few women drivers at rallies so we're not that rare. :wink: 

Viv


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Our 41 year-old daughter also has a Burstner Argos 747 and she drives it all over Europe with the 4 children (11, 9, 7 &5) in the back. Her husband, who works overseas in the oil industry, meets them at whatever campsite they end up at. n Hers is also a 58 plate and she has done over 30,000 miles in it so far.

BTW - she was driving a Transit van as soon as she got her licence!

Colin


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Snunkie

Glad to hear you are enjoying your motorhome.

You are most definitely not alone out there. There are other women drivers, myself included. (Our van is 7.3m)

I generally do most of the driving, purely and simply because I enjoy it, always have.( My husband and I share long journeys.) He is quite content to be passenger, enjoy the scenery, have a snooze - whatever. Occasionally he fancies a drive in which case I move over and then I snooze!

Some of the statements that are made either by or about women drivers often baffle me. Some drive cars but not motorhomes, some drive in UK but not abroad. Some drive RHD but not LHD etc etc Why? To drive is to drive is to drive.. as is to breathe is to breathe is to breathe!

I am often amused, occasionally irritated, by a common male response/attitude when we drive on site and, as is often abroad, have to negotiate onto a tight pitch. Oft times they come out to watch!

It is not difficult driving a RHD in Europe. Well placed wing mirrors(plus maybe an extra wide-angled lens miror) a handy window behind the passenger seat and squaring up at junctions make it possible. It is the same as you see a lot of LHD vans in the UK.

Sal

PS Can't answer re kids and sites etc. We are retired and free to roam.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Snunkie said:


> I always empty the loo!


me too, unless he goes away without me :lol:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Will add to the point about driving onto a site, often john will want to drive onto site after i have driven for hours :evil: :evil: :evil: 
Abroad, notably in Italy, i have been asked if i want the campsite staff to park the van for me, I always ask if they do this for everyone, have never had a response in the positive. I don't let them park it for me either.
John makes a point of telling everyone i do most of the driving though. I then point out that the scratches on the van were his doing, a replaced broken wing mirror can't be seen :lol: :lol: :lol: 

sue


----------



## jrr (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Snunkie,

I'll answer for my good lady, 'cos she doesn't "do" forums. Ruth has been the driving (no pun intended) force behind our search for a motorhome. 
When we hired one a few weeks ago as a test, she took her turn at driving , including squeezing the van down a narrow line and reversing onto our pitch. (Unlike our sailing days, when she left me to do all the berthing/departure manoeuvres).
When we find our motorhome, driving it will be very much a shared experience.


I'm pretty sure I'll be in sole charge of emptying the khazi, tho'..... :roll:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

MyGalSal said:


> Hi Snunkie
> 
> Glad to hear you are enjoying your motorhome.
> 
> ...


SalGal

Spot on!

Would be happy to be your passenger any day.

Geoff


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

i almost never drive, have complete faith in my wifes driving,
unlike her in mine :? 
must be some thing to do with my car, modified bullet, but hey, you only get one mid life crisis  

i guess it would be hard to grip the kindle and the steering wheel at the same time anyway


----------



## Floyd65 (May 12, 2012)

I love driving our MH. We have just changed from a LHD to a RHD MH, when we lived in Germany it was easier to have the LHD, although both the cars were RHD, and I never had any trouble.

However, when we came back to the UK, I actually found it harder to drive the LHD when on my own, due to a bit of a blind spot on the RH side when turning left, even squaring up to junctions didn't help that much.

In the new one, one of the things we considered was whether we would could 'see' clearly at junctions when we are on the continent.

Just love been able to get it on the road and go where I fancy, whether it is on my own or with the OH.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Mrs P had never really driven any of our MH's until last June and only driven in Europe once or twice. 
We had come to terms with having to cancel our summer holiday as I had just a second emergency operation on my back and couldn't drive. 
We still had the tunnel booked and thought we would loose our money. 
The day before we were due to go, out of the blue she decided to have a drive, we went to Tesco (6 miles) and she decided to give it a go. 
We decided to see how things went and if we crossed the channel and couldn't go any further that would be ok.
We packed that night and set off, 3 weeks later and several thousand miles of touring France we returned home. 
Mrs P has never looked back. 
James


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

HI i loved driving our motorhome,it made longer trips more relaxing for both,well me as i have a good sense of direction.Even though we have a sat nav,hubby still seems to get lost.I have done solo trips with my grandson,gone to b&q for diy bits ,taken it to towns shoping etc.
As some of you know we no longer have a mh,and for the time being have a caravan,i had done a bit of towing on short trips,but this year i have been forced to do all the driving.(hubbys on a 9 month ban :twisted: :twisted: )
We had a wedding to go to 320 miles away,a family wedding so no chance to cancel.I was i have to say a bit nevous but yeh i did it!!!.It was a lot of motorway,but some a&b roads.I did get a few men doing a double take,as for that whole trip i was the only women towing.Arriving on site more than a few gob smacked faces.
So i say to all women out there give it all a go,loo emptying the lot.You never know when its that or no trip,and as pollydoodle has found in the case of unfortunate sickness you may have no choice.lin


----------



## daisypicker (Jun 27, 2011)

Me! Many of our trips are in the Scottish Highlands with single track, windy roads. I tend to get easily car sick but am OK if I'm driving so I often do the lion's share. Other benefit to my husband is that he can read when I drive whereas I can't read when he drives. Lucky him!


----------



## BlondiS (Apr 19, 2010)

I drive too - prefer the big, wide roads - so hubby does pretty much all the 'twiddly bits'

I love it, being so high up you get great views, and some odd looks when folk realise it's a blonde female with 4 tons behind her  

Di


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

"...it's a blonde female with 4 tons behind her"

And not afraid to admit it! :lol: :lol:


----------



## keith_c (Feb 8, 2010)

My wife drives our MH far more than I do - I'm quite happy to drive when necessary but equally happy not to.

She's better at it than I am but more importantly (for me) if I'm not driving I can play with iPhones, GPS's, the stereo etc etc.

Works well for us.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I drive mine.....I can't imagine why someone would not, personally. I have often pondered, like Snunkie, why it always seems to be men driving. 

Interestingly the vast majority of those large horsebox/MH drivers I see are women!


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

You will always see lots of French Women driving Motorhomes ,the men like the Red too much ,and because a lot are over 70 they cannot hire them as a lot of them do....Les


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Problem in our house is, we both love driving the MH and it turns into a bit of a 'who gets the keys first contest'. I drive hundreds of miles every month with work, so hubby uses that excuse that its his turn so i can have a rest, nosy out the window and read the maps (I love a good map) as his navigational skills are zilch. I can and do drive the van when I can, reversing it in and out the drive is no bother and I've had a girls weekend away with my daughters which was lovely. I've thought often about sneaking away one of the weekends my husband is working and have a trip on my own (just me, a good book, chocolate and some nice red wine) but he makes this sad face and I feel bed.


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes, Busterbears, I know what you mean about fancying a weekend away on your own, I often think about going away with a good friend of mine (female) for the weekend but I don't think it would go down very well.
And I have the same problem as you in that we both love to drive as much as each other but I usually give in and let him do the majority of the driving because he sulks otherwise, arms folded, looking in the mirror every time I overtake or change lanes. I pretty much have to insist that I'm going to do some driving and take the keys Away from him. He's a bit of a chauvinist unfortunately.

Funny that all the little scratches and dents belong to him.....

We have got a new Aviano coming soon, moving from a coach built to an A class so that will be interesting. I'm looking forward to driving that.


----------



## scrinchy (Jul 17, 2007)

Been following this thread and feeling like a wimp. Yes I drive the van but the default is he does - and he does it better than I do and so he should having spent a few years in his youth driving buses. But not being confident in a fast reverse with hardly a glance or a whizzing turn on a sixpence shouldnt deter me! So today I took it for its MOT (it passed) with all the manoeuvring and tight reversing that involved. Thanks everyone - spurred me on!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

scrinchy said:


> Been following this thread and feeling like a wimp. Yes I drive the van but the default is he does - and he does it better than I do and so he should having spent a few years in his youth driving buses. But not being confident in a fast reverse with hardly a glance or a whizzing turn on a sixpence shouldnt deter me! So today I took it for its MOT (it passed) with all the manoeuvring and tight reversing that involved. Thanks everyone - spurred me on!


Keep at it!

As I have batted on, here and elsewhere, good mirrors including full-size parabolic mirrors do raise the confidence level.

If in doubt, do not be ashamed to get out and check! - I have been driving biggish things for years and still do it. Sometimes the sun makes it impossible to see.

Geoff


----------



## mikeandbev (Sep 4, 2006)

hi I am a woman driver of a talbot express autosleeper. 
We bought it in Manchester 2006 my hubby drove it out of the dealers stopped and said if we are to bet back to Stranraer you may drive and I will navigate and that's how it's been ever since.
I drive in France and find it easier than driving at home, I love driving it although bad health is making it a bit more difficult these days.
We have been all over Ireland stopping in random places for the night, I think in the 6 years we have had our van we have stayed in 3 sites the rest is wild camping and aires in France.
It would be good to have a female driver motorhome club of some type, I have seen more women driving over this past couple of years hopefully it's a growing trend, it's my opinion that women make better mh drivers as we are content to cruise along enjoying the places we travel to rather than the impatient nature of male drivers. I do think it is funny when we drive into an aide and there away few older men standing chatting and when they see me driveing they stop to watch clearly thinking she will never reverse that into that space or waiting to see how badly I do it, having said that I have had some men praise my efforts and say irony my wife would drive then I could have a wee drink.
I hope you enjoy your year out trip are you full time or is this a special trip what part of france are you heading to
Bev


----------



## n4ked (Sep 21, 2011)

Snunkie said:


> It would be lovely to chat to other Women drivers as I seem to be a minority :0(
> 
> I had wanted a motorhome for as long as I can remember and we bought our first in April last year, a Ford Kentucky Camp Estro 4 on a 2008 plate.
> My intention was to be able to just get in and go off with our 4 children after school, weekends, school holidays etc so to me it was essential that I could drive it.
> ...


I encourage her ladyship to drive as it allows me to provie hostess support for the children, dog and cat as well


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

I am a lone lady driver. Not by choice but l am a widow living the dream we both had for our retirement, which sadly did not happen for my husband.

Its not always easy when there's no-one to jump out and guide you or to ask a passing pedestrian for directions but l do manage and apart from a few hairy situations l have enjoyed it.

The folks on MHF encouraged me in the days when l thought it as beyond me and apart from feeling a bit lonely sometimes it has been a good experience.


----------



## su51bfc (Oct 4, 2011)

I am a lady MH owner too  ..just planning a trip touring Scotland in her with my 10yr son and dog in the school hols..A bit nervous to be honest as it will be furthest trip but am sure it'll be fine


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Mrs B does the lion's share of the driving in the UK and here in France where we are at the moment. I wouldn't admit it to her but she makes a better job of it overall than I do - she's also lighter on the gas so saves us money on diesel! She was complimented on her manoeuvring into a difficult access MV service point only the other day.

However she isn't great with computers, wouldn't even know what a forum is hence my responding here on her behalf. I therefore programme and run Autoroute on the laptop, plus she can't work the Tom Tom, so I'm left free to deal with those as we drive along. And she's never even attempted to get to grips with the workings of the Thetford cassette system . . . :roll:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Roger

I do all of the tasks you list for both of you - am I 'selfish'? :roll: 

Basia does the catering, very well, - and helps me keep the wine 'payload' down! Good Girl.  

Geoff


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

su51bfc said:


> I am a lady MH owner too  ..just planning a trip touring Scotland in her with my 10yr son and dog in the school hols..A bit nervous to be honest as it will be furthest trip but am sure it'll be fine


Why are you nervous? Is it the size of the mh, or feeling responsible for everything.. anything we can do to reassure you? Help with any concerns?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The only problem when my wife takes the wheel. Is getting it back.. !! :x 

Ray.


----------



## su51bfc (Oct 4, 2011)

simandme said:


> su51bfc said:
> 
> 
> > I am a lady MH owner too  ..just planning a trip touring Scotland in her with my 10yr son and dog in the school hols..A bit nervous to be honest as it will be furthest trip but am sure it'll be fine
> ...


Hi

Thanks for your message! I'm just a little concerned about breaking down etc..however she has just been serviced (however she is 27 years old!!) and I am in the RAC so should be ok..May get a local garage to check her over before I go though! I have travelled the world on my own in my younger years and nothing seems to phase me..Think I'll be ok once on the road

Susie


----------



## copperdiamond (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm a single lady with a Hymer motorhome. My kids all thought I had lost the plot when I told them all that I had been out and bought a motorhome. I just love my hymer, feel very happy when I'm driving it, usually through France to Spain as I used to live there. I haven't really used it much in England, but would like to spend some time in Devon and Cornwall one year. There is only me that drives but I am usually accompanied by a few of my kids when they can get time off work. Took my dog with me to Spain one year, but eight puppies later decided it wasn't a smart move!


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

My partner Ivor and I bought our Swift Bolero new 15 months ago. We went 50/50 on the cost. I haven't driven it yet because he says his 50% is down the drivers side of the van and my 50% is the passenger half. He then makes a mumble above my superior sat nav skills........!!! Oh Deidre! What is a girl to do?


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Lock him in the loo....or on the bed :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

camallison said:


> Our 41 year-old daughter also has a Burstner Argos 747 and she drives it all over Europe with the 4 children (11, 9, 7 &5) in the back. Her husband, who works overseas in the oil industry, meets them at whatever campsite they end up at. n Hers is also a 58 plate and she has done over 30,000 miles in it so far.
> 
> BTW - she was driving a Transit van as soon as she got her licence!
> 
> Colin


Wow, what a coincidence! We are only 2 years apart in age and our children are almost the same ages too, let alone having the same MH!

My parents love the fact that I'll just pack the kids in it and drive anywhere, especially when it's over to Spain to see them

I was driving a transit van at 18 but passed 2 months after my 17th birthday

Such freedom!


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Patty123 said:


> Hi Snunkie
> 
> I do all the driving too, (hubby gave up his licence about 10 years ago as he is epileptic) having wanting a MH for years, kept putting it off as not sure I could feel confident driving a vehicle larger than a car, but bearing in mind hubby and I were involved in a serious accident in 2006 with a drunk driver my determination to get back in a car took over, and wanted to go one further so in 2009 bought a small MH- Autosleeper Symbol - and what a dream it was to drive, lovely views, we travelled to Luxemburg in 2010. I loved the Symbol but it was very draughty so a year later we traded her in (lost loads of cash) and bought the Executive - much more roomy- last year I drove to Norway. We were away a month and had a fantastic time. We both retired at the end of march, so had 6 weeks touring Scotland. Now we are are away 3/4 nights every week. I can't wait to be off and the dogs love it too. Off to France for a few weeks in September.
> 
> ...


Sorry Patty, I had to laugh there as your embarrassing moment brought back the day I drove my new motorhome into my car :0(


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm a solo motorhomer and it's just me who drives my van. 

I love driving it. I sat my driving test in a Renault Traffic van when I was 17 and have always felt more at home in a van than in a car. 

I love my cruise control. I drive with the reversing camera on at all times. And I drive constantly in central London and park in tiny little spaces. 

The sound is turned down on Mr Bossy the sat nav, but I use him constantly, 

Oh yes, and I empty the loo too. Even though sometimes the place to empty it is in the men's!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi..

>Woman Drivers< :lol: :lol: :lol: Of course I couldn't possibly comment..
>And<

ray.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I almost never drove the MH until last year. Liam had an op. on his gear changing hand so it was either me driving or no holiday 8O 

So.... last year drove for six weeks in the spring in France and the same in the autumn because I loved it so much. It also gave Liam a chance to have a good look around as a passenger rather then a quick glimpse as a driver. Just back from another 6 weeks in France where we shared the driving ..... however we do not share the toilet emptying thing - I am quite prepared to be the little women when it comes to such jobs :wink: 

Sue


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi..
> 
> >Woman Drivers< :lol: :lol: :lol: Of course I couldn't possibly comment..
> >And<
> ...


Of course the fact that women have so few accidents that it's worth noticing is the point here. A similar video of the worst male drivers would never end.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Christine600 said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > Hi..
> ...


Hi.

Funny though who ever is driving..

ray


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

rayrecrok said:


> Funny though who ever is driving..


Very entertaining! :lol: Thank you to all involved parties. I'm just glad nobody was filming when I bumped my bumper.  :wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Christine you are not the first

and you are certainly not the LAST

and that is not referring to women drivers :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Brightsider (Jun 21, 2012)

I've posted it elsewhere, but since this was the thread that I first saw on MHF, it's only right I post here too.  

I'm a newbie, female driver and MH owner. Still definitely classified as a novice in the camping department, but no problems with the driving part. Having now just completed my first overnighter on a site, the next but one trip is going to be Edinburgh... nothing like throwing yourself in at the deep end... 8O :lol:


----------

